
Webpack 2 is finally here - g3z
https://github.com/webpack/webpack/releases
======
hoodoof
What are the main features and new things about this?

~~~
beeman
The blog post for the release [1] and the migration guide [2] will give you a
good idea:

[1] [https://medium.com/webpack/webpack-2-2-the-final-
release-76c...](https://medium.com/webpack/webpack-2-2-the-final-
release-76c3d43bf144#.4koo1lyf7)

[2]
[https://webpack.js.org/guides/migrating/](https://webpack.js.org/guides/migrating/)

